# OT: Former Kings in the Playoffs



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Western Conference*

*1. Phoenix Suns*









Jim Jackson 

*2. San Antonio Spurs*









Tony Massenburg 

*3. Seattle Super Sonics*
















Mateen Cleaves/Jerome James

*5. Houston Rockets*









Jon Barry 

*8. Memphis Grizzlies*









Jason Williams


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Didn't know Jerome James played for us?? Wow. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Eastern Conference*

*1. Miami Heat*









Damon Jones 

*4. Chicago Bulls*









Lawrence Funderburke 

*5. Washington Wizards*









Anthony Peeler 

*6. Indiana Pacers*
















Anthony Johnson/Scot Pollard

*7. Philadelphia 76ers*






























Matt Barnes/Michael Bradley/Kevin Ollie/Chris Webber

*8. New Jersey Nets*
















Rodney Buford/Jabari Smith


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I didn't know that Johnson used to play for us either. :laugh:

Two guys that I've just learned now. Great job Peja Vu. :yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats pretty interesting, I may do that in the Mavericks forum


Or not.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

East:

Miami
Damon Jones









Detroit
None

Boston
None

Chicago
Lawrence Funderburke









Washington
Anthony Peeler







-IL

Indiana
Scot Pollard








Anthony Johnson








John Edwards







-From Summer League

Philadelphia
Chris Webber








Matt Barnes








Michael Bradely








Kevin Ollie









Ney Jersey
Rodney Buford








Jabari Smith









or 

Cleveland
None


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peja beat me to it :rofl:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I really enjoyed watching the Kings' former "bench mod" of Hedo, JJ, Bojax, etc. back in the day. I'm sad that they're now basically totally broken up. The Kings without Christie and Webber is just too weird.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, I agree, its weird to not have to view Shaq as a representation of all that is impure anymore too. :laugh:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I miss the Bench Mob year too! It's actually my favorite year and the year I became more of a hardcore Kings fan. My favorite former King is Jon Barry. I miss that guy. 

Ilir: I also didn't know that Anthony Johnson was once a King too until a few weeks ago. My brother and I was talking about former Kings and he told me about Johnson. Johnson was drafted by the Kings and was a starter as a rookie. 

Good luck to all the former Kings!!! :king:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

all of this just shows how good of a front office we have because they know how to find players and it means we will be able to be good for a long time to come. :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont like to consider Tony Assenburg a King, hes a *****, he talks **** after we gave that guy a shot.... i regret he was ever on this team...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a feelign that Funderburke is going to explode in the playoffs and post huge numbers while leading the Bulls to the finals.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I forgot about T-Mass too, but your right, he doesn't count.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

i dont think peeler should count either


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


>


Nice. :yes:

:laugh: at Peja.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

:laugh: I have no idea why the guys have their legs like that!? :laugh:
Thanks for posting that pic, peja vu! I like it!!  

Jon Barry created the name Bench Mob. Later, some Kings fans used that name to put on a tshirt and sold that shirt after. They made money off of it and I remember Barry was upset about it. :clown: 




sac23kings said:


> all of this just shows how good of a front office we have because they know how to find players and it means we will be able to be good for a long time to come. :banana:


As long as we have the Maloofs as our owner and Petrie as our GM, Kings will always be a good team! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> As long as we have the Maloofs as our owner and Petrie as our GM, Kings will always be a good team! :clap:


Amen to that. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Twix said:


> Jon Barry created the name Bench Mob. Later, some Kings fans used that name to put on a tshirt and sold that shirt after. They made money off of it and I remember Barry was upset about it. :clown:


I think I have one of those t-shirts! Didn't it say something like "Don't Mess with the Bench Mob"?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> i dont think peeler should count either


 He did provide us with this gem:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> He did provide us with this gem:


I can watch that all day and never get bored.

Just for that they should hang his jersey up there with the greatest Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Gone Fishin'*

*8. Memphis Grizzlies*









Jason Williams

*8. New Jersey Nets*
















Rodney Buford/Jabari Smith


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Gone Fishin'*

*7. Philadelphia 76ers*






























Matt Barnes/Michael Bradley/Kevin Ollie/Chris Webber


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Gone Fishin'*

*4. Chicago Bulls*









Lawrence Funderburke


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gone Fishin'

*5. Houston Rockets*









Jon Barry


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Former Kings moving on to the Second Round

*Western Conference*

*1. Phoenix Suns*









Jim Jackson 

*2. San Antonio Spurs*









Tony Massenburg 

*3. Seattle Super Sonics*
















Mateen Cleaves/Jerome James

*Eastern Conference*

*1. Miami Heat*









Damon Jones 

*5. Washington Wizards*









Anthony Peeler 

*6. Indiana Pacers*
















Anthony Johnson/Scot Pollard


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

DJones and TonyM meet at the finals.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> *6. Indiana Pacers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GOO SCOT!!!!!!!* 


Too bad my boy, JB is now fishing with our Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Gone Fishin'*
*5. Washington Wizards*









Anthony Peeler 

Only 7 former Kings left in the playoffs!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gone Fishin'

*3. Seattle Super Sonics*
















Mateen Cleaves/Jerome James

*6. Indiana Pacers*
















Anthony Johnson/Scot Pollard


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Former Kings in the Western Conference Finals*

*1. Phoenix Suns*









Jim Jackson 

*2. San Antonio Spurs*









Tony Massenburg 

*Former Kings in the Eastern Conference Finals*

*1. Miami Heat*









Damon Jones


----------

